# Не могу поставить X. Failed to load module "vesa"("fbdev")

## alexkarta

Ставлю gentoo впервые, ноутбук Asus A8s (nvidia GeForce Go 7700). Вначале начал ставить KDE минуя установку Xserver, одумался, попытался поставить X  так, не получилось решил попробовать стандартную установку. Выбрал профиль emerge profile set 4 (desktop/kde), собрал новое ядро ну и все делал по инструкции, startx выдает ошибку Failed to load module "vesa"\nFailed to load module"fbdev". Думаю проблема возникла из-за неудачных попыток поставить KDE без X и nVidia драйвера. Ниже  привожу дополнительные сведения.

Xorg.0.log

```

[  1297.076] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[  1297.077] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1297.078] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[  1297.078] Current Operating System: Linux asuslin 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Sat Jan 15 08:49:49 MSK 2011 i686

[  1297.079] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[  1297.079] Build Date: 15 January 2011  09:12:23AM

[  1297.080]  

[  1297.080] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[  1297.081]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1297.082] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1297.084] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 15 09:16:38 2011

[  1297.084] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1297.085] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1297.085] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  1297.085] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  1297.085] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1297.085] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1297.085] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1297.085] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1297.085] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  1297.085]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1297.085] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1297.085]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1297.085] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1297.085]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1297.085] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1297.085]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1297.085] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  1297.085]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1297.085] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  1297.085]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1297.085] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[  1297.085] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1297.085] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1297.085] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f3de0

[  1297.085] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1297.085]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1297.085]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  1297.085]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  1297.085]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  1297.087] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0397:1043:1442 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1297.087] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1297.087] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1297.087] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.087]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1297.087]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1297.087]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1297.087] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1297.087] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1297.087] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1297.087] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.088]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1297.088]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1297.088]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1297.088] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1297.088] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1297.088] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1297.088] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.088]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1297.088]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1297.088] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1297.088] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1297.088] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1297.088] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1297.088] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.088]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  1297.088]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1297.088]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1297.088] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1297.088] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1297.088] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1297.089] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.089]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1297.089]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1297.089] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  1297.089] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1297.089] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1297.089] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.089]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[  1297.089]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1297.089] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  1297.089] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[  1297.089] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[  1297.089] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[  1297.089] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  1297.089] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[  1297.089] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[  1297.089] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.089]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.0.16

[  1297.089]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1297.089]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1297.089] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  1297.090] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  1297.090] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  1297.090] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1297.090] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  1297.090] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  1297.091] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  1297.091] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1297.091] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[  1297.091] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[  1297.091]    RIVA TNT    (NV04)

[  1297.091]    RIVA TNT2   (NV05)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 256 (NV10)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 2   (NV11, NV15)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 4MX (NV17, NV18)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 3   (NV20)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 4Ti (NV25, NV28)

[  1297.091]    GeForce FX  (NV3x)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 6   (NV4x)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 7   (G7x)

[  1297.091]    GeForce 8   (G8x)

[  1297.091] (--) using VT number 7

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[  1297.093] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[  1297.093] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

[  1297.093] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[  1297.093] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 0.0.16

[  1297.093] (II) Loading sub module "dri"

[  1297.093] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1297.093] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1297.093] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Loaded DRI module

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[  1297.093] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1297.093] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[  1297.093] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[  1297.093] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[  1297.093] (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.4

[  1297.093] (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

[  1297.093] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NV4b"

[  1297.093] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  1297.093] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1297.093] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[  1297.093] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1297.093] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[  1297.200] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 has no monitor section

[  1297.233] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[  1297.240] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-D-1 has no monitor section

[  1297.266] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 has no monitor section

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output LVDS-1

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4444  Serial#: 0

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2006  Week: 1

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.575 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.315 greenY: 0.550

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1297.372] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 190 mm

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):  AUO

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):  B141EW04 V4

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af444400000000

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    01100103801e13780a7fe59355508c27

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    010101010101ee1a0080502010301520

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    350030be100000180000000f00000000

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    004231343145573034205634200a00be

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 17476

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 803 808 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS-1

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.94  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 803 808 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x59.6   22.25  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (24.8 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[  1297.373] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.50  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[  1297.406] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[  1297.413] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-D-1

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output TV-1

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 connected

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-D-1 disconnected

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 disconnected

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 using initial mode 1280x800

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  1297.439] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.94  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 803 808 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 63.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.4 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 23.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.7 kHz, 59.4 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 22.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 24.8 kHz, 59.6 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x59.6   22.25  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (24.8 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x400": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 25.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x350": 17.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 21.9 kHz, 59.8 Hz

[  1297.439] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.50  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Display dimensions: (300, 190) mm

[  1297.439] (**) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (108, 106)

[  1297.439] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1297.439] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1297.439] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1297.440] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.440]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1297.440]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1297.440] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[  1297.440] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[  1297.440] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[  1297.440] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.440]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[  1297.440]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1297.440] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[  1297.440] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[  1297.440] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[  1297.440] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.440]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1297.440]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1297.440] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1297.443] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 1

[  1297.444] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  1297.444] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[  1297.444] (II) NOUVEAU(0): GART: 64MiB available

[  1297.447] (II) NOUVEAU(0): GART: Allocated 16MiB as a scratch buffer

[  1297.447] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[  1297.447] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[  1297.447] (II)         Solid

[  1297.447] (II)         Copy

[  1297.447] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[  1297.447] (II)         UploadToScreen

[  1297.447] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[  1297.447] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store disabled

[  1297.447] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1297.447] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with NV40 texture adapter.

[  1297.447] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[  1297.447] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[  1297.447] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  1297.447] (--) RandR disabled

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1297.448] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1297.467] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  1297.467] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  1297.467] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[  1297.467] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  1297.467] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so

[  1297.467] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[  1297.470] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[  1297.471] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

[  1297.471] resize called 1280 800

[  1297.511] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  1297.512] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1297.512] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1297.512] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1297.512] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1297.512]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[  1297.512]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1297.512]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[  1297.512] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1297.512] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1297.516] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1297.516] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1297.516] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1297.516] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1297.516] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1297.516] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1297.581] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1297.582] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1297.582] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1297.582] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1297.590] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1297.590] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1297.590] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1297.590] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1297.590] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1297.590] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1297.590] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[  1297.590] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1297.591] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  1297.591] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1297.591] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  1297.591] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1297.598] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[  1297.598] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1297.598] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1297.598] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1297.598] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1297.598] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1297.606] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[  1297.606] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1297.606] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1297.606] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1297.614] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1297.614] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1297.614] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1297.614] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1297.614] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1297.614] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1297.615] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[  1297.615] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  1297.615] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  1297.615] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  1297.622] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1297.622] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

[  1297.622] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

[  1297.622] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

[  1297.622] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

[  1297.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1297.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1297.622] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[  1297.622] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

[  1297.622] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1297.622] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1297.658] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1297.658] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1297.661] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1297.661] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1297.664] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[  1297.664] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1297.667] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1297.667] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1297.673] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

[  1297.673] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1297.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

[  1297.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Closed GPU channel 1

```

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.ru.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -W1"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror2.corbina.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo rsync://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br/gentoo-sources ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.isoc.org.il/gentoo/ rsync://xeon.gentoo.ru/gentoo-distfiles"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

USE="hal"

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Jan 2011 12:25:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.ru.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

/usr/src/linux/.conf

----------

## fank

модуль-то сам есть?

----------

